# RedFoot Enclosure Update



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

My enclosure is going on it's 3rd year and would like to provide an update for those who are looking for ideas. I installed automated sprinklers a few days ago, so now have 4 rain showers programed daily during the summer.






The above pic was taken during it's first year. Not much going on, but they still were able to use it while I worked on it.




Taken last year. The grass was finally filling out. 





This was taken this morning.




Being in texas, it gets very hot and dry. Although redfoots are not burrowers, they definitely enjoy these 2 I put in, and their shells have improved as well.

Let me know what you think! I'll post some more pics later, and I'll try to get a herd shot when they are out feeding this evening.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 19, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cool! I love the little stream!


----------



## MPRC (Aug 19, 2015)

Any RF would be lucky to have such an oasis. How many does this house?


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Any RF would be lucky to have such an oasis. How many does this house?


Thanks! There are 5 in there currently. There is also a room where they stay in the winter, which they have access to in the summer through a tortoise door, but it's nothing more than a dirt floor. So, there is room for expansion in the future if I wanted to, but 5 is a good number for now.

I'll try to get some different angles once it cools down today. Hopefully next year I can add some different ground cover for variety.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! That is just awesome!! I would love to see more pics and of course we'd love to see the herd


----------



## divemtt (Aug 19, 2015)

That is awesome! Something for us newbies to aspire to someday...


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Here's another taken from the opposite side. As you can see the trees are starting to branch out. My goal is to create a canopy over the entire enclosure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 19, 2015)

Very nice. If mine saw that home, they'd move out on me.


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

MORE PICS!






Here is a closer look at the faux stone fountain. Made it myself, along with all of the red rocks. Sometimes the tortoises will lay next to it, allowing the water to role over their shells.





Pond side. Its not quite designed for fish, as I wanted to reduce risk of drowning. From my experience it's more about slope than depth, since most tortoises can "swim", or float, but the pen wasn't large enough to accommodate a beach, and I couldn't justify taking up so much room that the tortoises would not use.




The big male was out investigating my presence.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 19, 2015)

Your set up is Redfoot heaven!
You've done a magnificent job!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 19, 2015)

How wonderful! What a fantastic looking space you've made!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Even a little bunny found the pen comfortable this week. He was living under a log I keep in there. He has since left the enclosure.


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Two of my ladies were out earlier. Yesterday they were all out, I guess the younger ones are shy today.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 19, 2015)

I love your whole thread! Great stuff I'd hire you as my tort landscaper any day!


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 20, 2015)

On the pond side, it looks like you have an overflow drain, does that drain out through the bottom, or does it run out sideways once it goes underwater (assume it is a french drain of some sort?).


----------



## sendie (Aug 20, 2015)

Neato!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. It has been a fun experience to watch it grow into something, and it still has a ways to go.




richosullivan said:


> On the pond side, it looks like you have an overflow drain, does that drain out through the bottom, or does it run out sideways once it goes underwater (assume it is a french drain of some sort?).



Are you referring to the cylinder in the middle? That houses the pump. I know, not the prettiest. I couldn't really have a skimmer style pump-box since the water level is not always stable, like in the dead of summer. I will probably make a pump box for it in the corner (by the willow) under the large piece of limestone.

I always enjoy questions if anyone is curious of how certain things were done.






I'll give away the secret behind the rocks (not even sure if its a secret?). I spent maybe $50.00 on making the rocks and the fountain (minus the pump). I created a basic shape I wanted with dirt, clay, or trash (concrete rubble, broken pottery, etc.), Then I poured only Portland cement over the shape, not concrete , mixed to a mud consistency so it still holds firm, and doesn't run. The rest just requires a cement trial, and a history making mud pies as a kid. Once cured, I dyed the "stone" with iron sulfate fertilizer, and then placed wet coffee grounds to create darker patterns on the surface. They were all covered with a clear finish (non "shinny" kind) to preserve the dye. I looked into concrete dyes before this and realized how expensive they can be. There are other fertilizers and water soluble stains to be experimented with if you want other colors.

The only thing different with the fountain is that I used rabbit wire rolled into a cylinder for the frame.

The above picture provides some idea, although the rock on the right is rough. A better representation would be the one directly across the stream, or the flat stone in the previous picture. Its such a simple process, and they look decent in person. Everyone that has seen them has asked where I bought the rock from, it certainly fools people.


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 20, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words. It has been a fun experience to watch it grow into something, and it still has a ways to go.
> 
> Are you referring to the cylinder in the middle? That houses the pump. I know, not the prettiest. I couldn't really have a skimmer style pump-box since the water level is not always stable, like in the dead of summer. I will probably make a pump box for it in the corner (by the willow) under the large piece of limestone.
> 
> ...




Got it, that was what I was referencing. What size pump are you using?


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 20, 2015)

richosullivan said:


> Got it, that was what I was referencing. What size pump are you using?



It is a 1500gph pump. Not sure what kind, I just picked the best and cheapest one on ebay. I always want more flow, but I have come to accept the amount of flow I have. The water moves nicely, and I suppose proportionally for it's size. Its not a very big stream, so no need to have a rushing current. My biggest mistake was not bringing in dirt, and manipulating the elevations until after I put the liner in. Although this would had been more work, I could have created a few water falls. Not really a design flaw, just lead to a different look which turned out well. I like the creek appearance.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks incredible. Lucky tortoises.


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just wanted to share a shot I captured this morning. This is the big male, taking his morning stroll through his kingdom.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words. It has been a fun experience to watch it grow into something, and it still has a ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't believe I missed this. This is amazing. Have you used any filtration at all on your pumping system?


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Can't believe I missed this. This is amazing. Have you used any filtration at all on your pumping system?



Besides the natural biological filtration in the stream (via sand and gravel), and the plants, there is no other forms of filtration. I do have the wire cage around the pump, but that's only to protect the impeller. Every once in a while, I'll drain the pond and scoop the gunk out of the very bottom.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> Besides the natural biological filtration in the stream (via sand and gravel), and the plants, there is no other forms of filtration. I do have the wire cage around the pump, but that's only to protect the impeller. Every once in a while, I'll drain the pond and scoop the gunk out of the very bottom.


 I'm in the progress if building something similar, somewhat smaller and indoors. Buy similar. 
The idea is to have water pumping round upto a water fall that cascades down a rock face into a basin(where they can bathe etc) then wier back into the pump area through a filter and back up to waterfall. The wier idea was hopefully so all floating poop goes over wier where I can scoop up with a net, And the pump(with filter) will take care of sinking particles. 
My concern is this.(and I maybe over thinking here). What if for example one of my torts gets worms and the eggs from poop contaminate the water system. How do I filter the worm eggs out. 
BTW Im also having a misting system. Both the misting system and top up for pond will come from a storage tank that's in the enclosure. Top up once a day. This ensures no cold water. Storage tank will automatically top up from mains via a bouy mechanism. 
Your thoughts are more than welcome. 
Very impressed with your outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> View attachment 144521
> 
> Even a little bunny found the pen comfortable this week. He was living under a log I keep in there. He has since left the enclosure.


Very cute guy!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 21, 2015)

A great job. Congratulations and lucky torts!


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I'm in the progress if building something similar, somewhat smaller and indoors. Buy similar.
> The idea is to have water pumping round upto a water fall that cascades down a rock face into a basin(where they can bathe etc) then wier back into the pump area through a filter and back up to waterfall. The wier idea was hopefully so all floating poop goes over wier where I can scoop up with a net, And the pump(with filter) will take care of sinking particles.
> My concern is this.(and I maybe over thinking here). What if for example one of my torts gets worms and the eggs from poop contaminate the water system. How do I filter the worm eggs out.
> BTW Im also having a misting system. Both the misting system and top up for pond will come from a storage tank that's in the enclosure. Top up once a day. This ensures no cold water. Storage tank will automatically top up from mains via a bouy mechanism.
> ...



Well, If your tortoise had worms, I would also be worried about them spreading to other tortoises in or out of the water. Since tortoises may become curious of other feces or trample on them, they could contaminate that way too. The only thing I could suggest is if you DO find parasites, to empty the pond and let it dry out. Perhaps if the pond was big enough, you could add some small fish to consume unwanted creatures in the water. There's always additives you could use to kill parasites, but the pond would have to be immediately drained, left to dry, and perhaps refilled and drained several times (unless otherwise stated its safe for tortoises). Fish might be the best option. I haven't researched much into this subject. After my pond cycled, critters came on their own. During the warm months dragonfly larvae, snails, and beetles live in the water. Knowing at least 2 of the 3 listed are predators, I suppose they could be helping in keeping the unwanted out.

I also keep a reef aquarium (that's my other hobby). I do know that some people use UV sterilizers to keep parasites and bacteria to a minimum. Apparently it sterilizes the organisms so they can not reproduce. That might be worth looking into if you are worried. Since this will be indoors, there may be less probability. Especially if you quarantine new animals before they are added.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> Well, If your tortoise had worms, I would also be worried about them spreading to other tortoises in or out of the water. Since tortoises may become curious of other feces or trample on them, they could contaminate that way too. The only thing I could suggest is if you DO find parasites, to empty the pond and let it dry out. Perhaps if the pond was big enough, you could add some small fish to consume unwanted creatures in the water. There's always additives you could use to kill parasites, but the pond would have to be immediately drained, left to dry, and perhaps refilled and drained several times (unless otherwise stated its safe for tortoises). Fish might be the best option. I haven't researched much into this subject. After my pond cycled, critters came on their own. During the warm months dragonfly larvae, snails, and beetles live in the water. Knowing at least 2 of the 3 listed are predators, I suppose they could be helping in keeping the unwanted out.
> 
> I also keep a reef aquarium (that's my other hobby). I do know that some people use UV sterilizers to keep parasites and bacteria to a minimum. Apparently it sterilizes the organisms so they can not reproduce. That might be worth looking into if you are worried. Since this will be indoors, there may be less probability. Especially if you quarantine new animals before they are added.


 Thank you. I'll start a thread when the time gets closer. I have no known infected torts. I was just trying to think of worst case scenario and assume one day parasites could infect the water. Thanks again.


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Thank you. I'll start a thread when the time gets closer. I have no known infected torts. I was just trying to think of worst case scenario and assume one day parasites could infect the water. Thanks again.



Right, I was just stating it hypothetically. I'm not super involved in the tortoise community (online or otherwise), so I do not know how common parasites are, but I've never had experiences with them. Most cases I've heard about them is with wild caught animals. With this past spring/summer being very wet here, and the added sprinklers, the pond/stream wasn't the only source of water. There were puddles that would often hold water, and their burrows stayed wet/muddy, so I was just saying that the pond is only one of many things on the list that could contain parasites. BUT its always good to take preventative measures. But remember, parasites have to come from somewhere. Having it indoors might be an advantage, since you won't have unwanted visitors drinking from your water source, and bathing in it such as birds.

What kind of indoor setup are you planning? How big?


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> Right, I was just stating it hypothetically. I'm not super involved in the tortoise community (online or otherwise), so I do not know how common parasites are, but I've never had experiences with them. Most cases I've heard about them is with wild caught animals. With this past spring/summer being very wet here, and the added sprinklers, the pond/stream wasn't the only source of water. There were puddles that would often hold water, and their burrows stayed wet/muddy, so I was just saying that the pond is only one of many things on the list that could contain parasites. BUT its always good to take preventative measures. But remember, parasites have to come from somewhere. Having it indoors might be an advantage, since you won't have unwanted visitors drinking from your water source, and bathing in it such as birds.
> 
> What kind of indoor setup are you planning? How big?


The indoor area is about 300sq ft. The outdoor area will be about 2000sq ft. 
When weather is permitted they will be able to come in and out at will. 
Indoors I was torn between just have a basic concrete pond for them to bathe in. Or go all out and put plants and critters in there. 
Because I will have a fresh water supply topping it up from time to time, will i still have to fully drain and clean sometimes. Or will I be able to rely on the filtering system, freshwater dilution, plants and critters to keep it fresh?
I'll defo do something like you have done outdoors too.


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> The indoor area is about 300sq ft. The outdoor area will be about 2000sq ft.
> When weather is permitted they will be able to come in and out at will.
> Indoors I was torn between just have a basic concrete pond for them to bathe in. Or go all out and put plants and critters in there.
> Because I will have a fresh water supply topping it up from time to time, will i still have to fully drain and clean sometimes. Or will I be able to rely on the filtering system, freshwater dilution, plants and critters to keep it fresh?
> I'll defo do something like you have done outdoors too.




That's similar to my current set up. They have the outdoor area, as you can see in the pictures, about 800 sq ft, and an indoor area, about 200sq ft. The two are connected by an opening with concrete ramps, and a hinged door. I bring them in during the winter, and put them in tents, as the entire room is impossible to keep in the 80s. Not to mention keeping it humid as well. Now the room can drop into the 40s, and their cages stay in the desired range. Otherwise, you will be heating a huge volume of space that they will not even be using (above their heads).

Topping off only replaces evaporation, and what water is leaked, wicked, or splashed out.The only types of filtration you really need are biological and mechanical. You can use media, like activated carbon, to remove pollutants, but I find it easier just to pump water out and fill it back up. I'm more picky about filtration when it comes to my coral, but they are also far more sensitive. I don't even have mechanical filtration on my pond. The only reason I have to drain and clean the pond is because mud slowly builds up on the bottom. This may decompose on its own, but it gives me something to do. The truth is, I only clean the bottom out to make it look nicer, and reduce algae blooms. As you can see most of the outdoor pen was designed to look appealing, like a flower garden. Sure the tortoises benefit some, but I wanted it to serve a purpose for humans as well. On the indoor area, they had a concrete pond that I built, but I have since filled that in, as it took up too much space. All I use for water in the winter months is metal pans.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

theguy67 said:


> That's similar to my current set up. They have the outdoor area, as you can see in the pictures, about 800 sq ft, and an indoor area, about 200sq ft. The two are connected by an opening with concrete ramps, and a hinged door. I bring them in during the winter, and put them in tents, as the entire room is impossible to keep in the 80s. Not to mention keeping it humid as well. Now the room can drop into the 40s, and their cages stay in the desired range. Otherwise, you will be heating a huge volume of space that they will not even be using (above their heads).
> 
> Topping off only replaces evaporation, and what water is leaked, wicked, or splashed out.The only types of filtration you really need are biological and mechanical. You can use media, like activated carbon, to remove pollutants, but I find it easier just to pump water out and fill it back up. I'm more picky about filtration when it comes to my coral, but they are also far more sensitive. I don't even have mechanical filtration on my pond. The only reason I have to drain and clean the pond is because mud slowly builds up on the bottom. This may decompose on its own, but it gives me something to do. The truth is, I only clean the bottom out to make it look nicer, and reduce algae blooms. As you can see most of the outdoor pen was designed to look appealing, like a flower garden. Sure the tortoises benefit some, but I wanted it to serve a purpose for humans as well. On the indoor area, they had a concrete pond that I built, but I have since filled that in, as it took up too much space. All I use for water in the winter months is metal pans.



Thanks. Made my mind up. I'll pump water through a pump and filter up to a small waterfall, back into the pond area and let it weir back in to pump tank. I'll add plant but no critters so I can drain and clean when necessary.
Originally I wasn't sure if I was going to have to have micro filters for parasites,(getting too complicated). Sounds like I will be ok doing what I first intended doing.


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 21, 2015)

Awesome tortoise paradise! My engineering fiancé was super impressed! ;D


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 21, 2015)

This is really something. It's like a torts paradise! Amazing job you did, really really nice!!


----------



## Sara G. (Feb 15, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful tortoise paradise!


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> Absolutely beautiful tortoise paradise!


Thank you. I can't wait for spring to get here. Its going to look a lot different this year with all the trees maturing.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Thank you. I can't wait for spring to get here. Its going to look a lot different this year with all the trees maturing.


Definitely hoping some of our baby trees really grow more this year too. So will you be using your awesome enclosure as a tortoise hotel?  This would be pretty awesome...


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 25, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Definitely hoping some of our baby trees really grow more this year too. So will you be using your awesome enclosure as a tortoise hotel?  This would be pretty awesome...


 lol, if only. I may be expanding in a year or so, but hatchlings have been keeping me busy.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> lol, if only. I may be expanding in a year or so, but hatchlings have been keeping me busy.


Aww, feel free to share baby pictures anytime! Torts are some of the cutest baby animals!


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's one picture I have. I try to keep the hatchlings' enclosure similar to the adults, with the exception of heat and humidity, which is more stable, and higher humidity. This is one of 3 surprise hatchlings.





Here is a link to a thread I made a while back.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/suprise-hatchlings.132109/#post-1242981


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 10, 2016)

*SPRING UPDATE
*
Spring is finally here, and everything is putting on new growth. I haven't had time to put down new mulch, or pant new plants, so this will be the first update of the year. This season will certainly provide various changes. 




I'm thinking about adding more rock, and maybe more water features, but haven't decided yet. The trees are certainly filling out nicely, and the canopy will finally begin to develop this year. 



The big male. He makes many appearances in this thread. 




Here is the smallest of the group (excluding hatchlings).


----------



## Pearly (Apr 10, 2016)

Omg!!!! This is tortoise heaven!!!!! I love the stream!!!! Your torts are very lucky and they are very pretty


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 10, 2016)

Some more.....


The pomegranates are in full bloom.

Here is finally a full-herd shot. They were all hanging out by the beach after the sun came out today.

I'm on a short break from college this weekend, so I will be posting more tomorrow as well.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 10, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> *SPRING UPDATE
> *
> Spring is finally here, and everything is putting on new growth. I haven't had time to put down new mulch, or pant new plants, so this will be the first update of the year. This season will certainly provide various changes.
> 
> ...


 Love your enclosure. Inspirational.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 11, 2016)

I like the way it filled out.
It looks very natural.
Fantastic work.
Now I'll need to work on mine again, because it is SO inferior!!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 11, 2016)

The enclosure looks absolutely great!  We just had a bit of snow again yesterday so no gardening here yet either.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am wanting to add some flowering shrubs that can be kept low to the ground (1-3 feet), but can't decide on what to choose. Ideally, something that can overwinter in Zone 8b, but I have taken a liking to hibiscus. I've thought about just sinking the pots into the ground, and pulling them up before the first freeze, but this adds complications to the overall project.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here are some more from today. Next time I do an update, it will be fully landscaped (mulched, new plants, rocks, etc.).



The above picture is showing the pond side. Everything is filling in nicely there too. I am letting that side remain more wild, and low to create a jungle for them.


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow -- that's impressive!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous- you've built an amazing space.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 11, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> I am wanting to add some flowering shrubs that can be kept low to the ground (1-3 feet), but can't decide on what to choose. Ideally, something that can overwinter in Zone 8b, but I have taken a liking to hibiscus. I've thought about just sinking the pots into the ground, and pulling them up before the first freeze, but this adds complications to the overall project.


Good question!  I have a _Spirea_ bush that provides my Russian with some cover and is also safe for him to eat. He hasn't shown interest in the leaves yet, but there's always this year. He loves hiding under it. I made a PDF for you of the safe shrubs from The Tortoise Table. Maybe you will find something suitable for your tortoise paradise on there!


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Good question!  I have a _Spirea_ bush that provides my Russian with some cover and is also safe for him to eat. He hasn't shown interest in the leaves yet, but there's always this year. He loves hiding under it. I made a PDF for you of the safe shrubs from The Tortoise Table. Maybe you will find something suitable for your tortoise paradise on there!


Thanks! Those suggestions are quite helpful.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 12, 2016)

Very cool set-up indeed! ........I think I might spot an Oleander bush? You will want to keep that one well trimmed up high out of reach of the torts, as well as any loose leafs that may fall as one raw leaf has enough poison in it to kill a small child, as well as any pet. If you would like to read more info here is a great link.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?...id=11124774&log$=relatedreviews&logdbfrom=pmc


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 12, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Very cool set-up indeed! ........I think I might spot an Oleander bush? You will want to keep that one well trimmed up high out of reach of the torts, as well as any loose leafs that may fall as one raw leaf has enough poison in it to kill a small child, as well as any pet. If you would like to read more info here is a great link.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?...id=11124774&log$=relatedreviews&logdbfrom=pmc



Thanks for the warning. I didn't realize it was such a toxic plant. I will remove it asap, probably from the property altogether.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 12, 2016)

Also, I would like to add that I am aware Sago Palms are listed as mildly toxic to mammals, but after reading others' experiences with them and tortoises I planted one. It will be removed eventually as well, but due to its inevitable massive size. Its more of a room issue.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 12, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Also, I would like to add that I am aware Sago Palms are listed as mildly toxic to mammals, but after reading others' experiences with them and tortoises I planted one. It will be removed eventually as well, but due to its inevitable massive size. Its more of a room issue.


My policy is always "better safe than sorry" if I'm unsure about feeding a particular plant to my tortoise. He has a good amount of variety so it's never difficult to remove a single plant from the list.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> My policy is always "better safe than sorry" if I'm unsure about feeding a particular plant to my tortoise. He has a good amount of variety so it's never difficult to remove a single plant from the list.



Yes, well they have never shown interest in the Sago Palm as its not a very inviting treat anyway, and there have been reports of larger tortoises devouring entire plants with no effects so the verdict seemed safe; However I'll probably remove it too after the surprising discovery of the Oleander. I'd love to replace them both with banana trees, but they always die!


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 13, 2016)

One more.....

It always pleases me to see them actually use the water feature (of which I have named tortoise creek). The 2 larger females I have had for over 14 years, so they were not always in the best habitat. One thing they lacked was a pool of water large enough to soak themselves, so it took them a while to take a liking to wading once they had one available.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 13, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> One more.....
> 
> It always pleases me to see them actually use the water feature (of which I have named tortoise creek). The 2 larger females I have had for over 14 years, so they were not always in the best habitat. One thing they lacked was a pool of water large enough to soak themselves, so it took them a while to take a liking to wading once they had one available.
> 
> View attachment 170304


Always great to see tortoises start utilizing the water we keep available for them.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Always great to see tortoises start utilizing the water we keep available for them.



Yes. Giving them a variety of objects to interact with also gives me a treat, as I get to see them behave as they might in their native habitat. Its always fun to sit out there and watch then roam around inspecting every corner, or roam up and down the stream looking for bugs. I've always had a slight fascination with water, which motivated the stream/pond. This is why I favor redfoots. Beside their calm(er), "social" personality, and vibrant colors, their tropical/subtropical environment provides an interesting area for landscaping. I put social in quotes, as they display a range of social behaviors, but I hesitate to call them social as we all know tortoises are solitary creatures.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 14, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Yes. Giving them a variety of objects to interact with also gives me a treat, as I get to see them behave as they might in their native habitat. Its always fun to sit out there and watch then roam around inspecting every corner, or roam up and down the stream looking for bugs. I've always had a slight fascination with water, which motivated the stream/pond. This is why I favor redfoots. Beside their calm(er), "social" personality, and vibrant colors, their tropical/subtropical environment provides an interesting area for landscaping. I put social in quotes, as they display a range of social behaviors, but I hesitate to call them social as we all know tortoises are solitary creatures.


That's very cool! I love reading the stories of why people love torts so much.


----------



## BradKellerDA (Apr 14, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> My enclosure is going on it's 3rd year and would like to provide an update for those who are looking for ideas. I installed automated sprinklers a few days ago, so now have 4 rain showers programed daily during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theguy67 (May 12, 2016)

Look what I found behind the pond. It appears to be a nest! I assume it was uncovered by the constant rain we have been getting. I am curious to see the number of eggs, but hesitant to dig them up.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 12, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Look what I found behind the pond. It appears to be a nest! I assume it was uncovered by the constant rain we have been getting. I am curious to see the number of eggs, but hesitant to dig them up.
> View attachment 173246



Nice find. 
Why are you hesitant to dig them up?


----------



## bouaboua (May 12, 2016)

This is nice indeed! ! !


----------



## theguy67 (May 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Nice find.
> Why are you hesitant to dig them up?


I'm not sure how long they have been there, and I don't want to disturb the incubation. I've never incubated tortoise eggs. I've tried with a few, but I believe they were 'duds' as they were found laying in the pen, unburried. That was last year. I've read that some females will ditch their first clutch as their body attempts to begin ovulation for the first time. I'm not sure how true this is, but from what I've witnessed, it makes sense. Last fall there were 4 hatchlings found in the pen, so 1 or 2 of the older females are successfully laying eggs, although its impossible to determine the hatch rate. 

I do have an incubator, but just not sure I suppose. The temps have been upper 60s at night, and mid-upper 80s during the day with frequent showers.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 12, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> I'm not sure how long they have been there, and I don't want to disturb the incubation. I've never incubated tortoise eggs. I've tried with a few, but I believe they were 'duds' as they were found laying in the pen, unburried. That was last year. I've read that some females will ditch their first clutch as their body attempts to begin ovulation for the first time. I'm not sure how true this is, but from what I've witnessed, it makes sense. Last fall there were 4 hatchlings found in the pen, so 1 or 2 of the older females are successfully laying eggs, although its impossible to determine the hatch rate.
> 
> I do have an incubator, but just not sure I suppose. The temps have been upper 60s at night, and mid-upper 80s during the day with frequent showers.


 Ah, I see. Personally I would get your incubator set up and balanced out, then stick them in. The fact the rain has revealed them means they are not deep in the ground. Which means they are going to be effected a lot with weather temps.


----------



## theguy67 (May 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Ah, I see. Personally I would get your incubator set up and balanced out, then stick them in. The fact the rain has revealed them means they are not deep in the ground. Which means they are going to be effected a lot with weather temps.



I will do that. I suppose I count those first few eggs as failures. 

How do most people go about searching for nests btw?


----------



## theguy67 (May 13, 2016)

Well, the incubator has been holding at 83F. I went to dig up the nest and finished with 6 eggs. All look fully formed. I'll take a pic of all of the eggs later.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 13, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Well, the incubator has been holding at 83F. I went to dig up the nest and finished with 6 eggs. All look fully formed. I'll take a pic of all of the eggs later.
> View attachment 173396


 Good luck.


----------



## theguy67 (May 13, 2016)

Not the best photo, but here they are.


----------



## theguy67 (May 14, 2016)

Some photos from today. I've been rearranging and rebuilding, so there's some mess in the shot.


----------



## MPRC (May 14, 2016)

Soooo....when I buy a house I think I'll fly you up here so you can design my tortoise oasis. You will be handsomely rewarded with tortoise snuggles.


----------



## theguy67 (May 14, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Soooo....when I buy a house I think I'll fly you up here so you can design my tortoise oasis. You will be handsomely rewarded with tortoise snuggles.



Its always fun to spend other people's money lol. 


I'm going to try some bamboo next to help fill in some spots.


----------



## theguy67 (May 14, 2016)

Some more,.....


----------



## theguy67 (May 14, 2016)

This one wouldn't upload correctly,...


----------



## theguy67 (May 30, 2016)

I added some bamboo, and they are already putting out new canes.


----------



## Rue (May 30, 2016)

Did you bury welded wire too? How deep?


----------



## theguy67 (May 31, 2016)

Rue said:


> Did you bury welded wire too? How deep?



About 2 feet around the perimeter. The fence wire stops at the bottom boards, then there is another "fence" underground. They never show any interest in digging though. Only in loose substrate, and just enough to cover a few inches, rather than a burrow.


----------



## Travis (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice enclosure for them! I'm jealous. 

Also, Where are you located that you can do something like this?


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 3, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> About 2 feet around the perimeter. The fence wire stops at the bottom boards, then there is another "fence" underground. They never show any interest in digging though. Only in loose substrate, and just enough to cover a few inches, rather than a burrow.



I'm in central Texas. We have very short freezing periods, and the tortoises are usually out by late March/Early April, and in by late October/early November. The past 2 years have been very wet, especially in May, so the redfoots have appreciated that....they are probably the only ones.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 9, 2016)

Another,


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks like its time to weed-eat today! Lazy tortoises won't do it themselves.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 12, 2016)

3 of the group eating this morning.




And yes,..I still haven't cut the grass.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 13, 2016)

I need to send my RF 's your way!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 17, 2016)

The grass has gone out of control, and the creek is currently flooded as I have left the sprinklers on with it also raining. I think they like it this way. They are out all the time now, even during the hottest parts of the day. I'll probably chop down the grass, or at least most tomorrow for maintenance purposes. I may take some pics before I chop the forest down. 


In the mean time,...enjoy.


----------



## John Franzwa (Jun 17, 2016)

Amazing enclosure


----------



## Pearly (Jun 18, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> I am wanting to add some flowering shrubs that can be kept low to the ground (1-3 feet), but can't decide on what to choose. Ideally, something that can overwinter in Zone 8b, but I have taken a liking to hibiscus. I've thought about just sinking the pots into the ground, and pulling them up before the first freeze, but this adds complications to the overall project.


No need to sink and dig up pots if you get the hardy hibiscus or rose of Sharon. They do great in central TX. Btw where exactly are you? I could give you bunch of tort friendly perennial flowers if you're close enough to drive to Round Rock (north of Austin)


----------



## Pearly (Jun 18, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Here are some more from today. Next time I do an update, it will be fully landscaped (mulched, new plants, rocks, etc.).
> 
> View attachment 170065
> View attachment 170066
> ...


Gorgeous! Caution with the Oleander just make sure it's out of reach of your torts. Very toxic to pets. I cut my 2 big bushes down in my tort garden just in case they are not too bright and don't know what's bad for them


----------



## Pearly (Jun 18, 2016)

Just finished reading this thread! Wow wow wow!!!! Love it!!!! Love your tort garden and thank you for this thread. I'm working on my RF garden now but have neither skills/tools nor money to make it as nice as yours. The water feature is fantastic!!!! I love the rocks and how you've positioned the plants. Looks very natural. All I can offer to my RF babies is a makeshift enclosure but decent space and tons of nice plants, bcs that's what I do know how do do! Garden in central Tx I still haven't decided about the water feature for mine. With my nonexistent building skills I'm not sure yet what I want to do to give them fresh moving water. We have horrible mosquito problem here, so that's another limitation ... Anyway, I love your thread, your enclosure is very inspirational. I hope you get all 6 eggs to hatch. And let me know if you want any tort friendly flowers/plants. I have tons. My garden is 20 yrs old and many plants need to be divided so I'd be happy to share


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Just finished reading this thread! Wow wow wow!!!! Love it!!!! Love your tort garden and thank you for this thread. I'm working on my RF garden now but have neither skills/tools nor money to make it as nice as yours. The water feature is fantastic!!!! I love the rocks and how you've positioned the plants. Looks very natural. All I can offer to my RF babies is a makeshift enclosure but decent space and tons of nice plants, bcs that's what I do know how do do! Garden in central Tx I still haven't decided about the water feature for mine. With my nonexistent building skills I'm not sure yet what I want to do to give them fresh moving water. We have horrible mosquito problem here, so that's another limitation ... Anyway, I love your thread, your enclosure is very inspirational. I hope you get all 6 eggs to hatch. And let me know if you want any tort friendly flowers/plants. I have tons. My garden is 20 yrs old and many plants need to be divided so I'd be happy to share



Thanks! I am located 30 miles east of Waco. I've looked into Rose of Sharon, but never pursued them heavily. I've always liked the larger flowers, which are often associated with tropical plants. I tried the tropical hibiscus, but the plants were to small so I removed them before they were torn to shreds. I'm going to try Rose of Sharon or other types of roses.
As for the Oleander, it has since been removed,..which is actually for the best, aside from the toxic nature. Its absence allowed the other plants to grow. I was going to replace it with a different plant, but that space as since been filled in by the Crape and Willow. It was actually one of my favorite plants too. 


I actually don't have much experience in construction. A fence is pretty straight forward, and the water feature was "sorta" easier. Lots of moving rock and dirt. Just make sure you have a good liner, the edges are level, and that the water line is well below the edge of the liner. Leaks are no fun! Also, bring in dirt BEFORE you start planning the pond, as you will want variation in elevation. That is one thing I wish I had done, so there would be some drop offs in the stream, but now I am adding dirt afterwards, which is giving a different, "creek" look. I think the flowing water helps keep the mosquitoes down. If you did have an issue, fish might solve that issue.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 18, 2016)

Waco is about 1.5 drive from me. I'm east of I-35, so it may not be too bad. Most of the plants I have in over abundance I've already verified as tort friendly so you always have that option of making a trip down here for some perennial flowers that will do well in your tort garden and if your pets much on them no harm will be done. 
As for hibiscus, garden centers sell the hardy hibiscus now. The flowers of some varieties are size of dinner plate. That should be big enough for ya 
The freeze knocks them to the ground but they come back every year. 
As for the water for my torts, I have sprinklers plus will probably install some misters. With my limitations I know I can never have a pond with mosquito eating fish and stuff... or the kind of feature that you have, but I'll figure out some way of providing my torts with some sort of wading pool. 
The heat will not be an issue with the trees and all the plants I have there is plenty of shade. Anyway, I'll keep looking for ideas and will figure it out, just like I did the "close chamber" thing. 
I liked what people on here had with Tom's specifications, but again... had limitations so all that had to be modified to my situation. 
I just love looking at your pictures. Some day I'd like for my entire backyard to be such tortoise habitat, serene, esthetically pleasing, eco friendly place where me and my children love to spend time with our torts. 
My current project is just one of the former flower beds. I'll be expanding slowly.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Waco is about 1.5 drive from me. I'm east of I-35, so it may not be too bad. Most of the plants I have in over abundance I've already verified as tort friendly so you always have that option of making a trip down here for some perennial flowers that will do well in your tort garden and if your pets much on them no harm will be done.
> As for hibiscus, garden centers sell the hardy hibiscus now. The flowers of some varieties are size of dinner plate. That should be big enough for ya
> The freeze knocks them to the ground but they come back every year.
> As for the water for my torts, I have sprinklers plus will probably install some misters. With my limitations I know I can never have a pond with mosquito eating fish and stuff... or the kind of feature that you have, but I'll figure out some way of providing my torts with some sort of wading pool.
> ...



Thats not too far, I'll have to think about it! Irrigation is always nice, even for non-tropical species. I have sprinklers on the top of the fence. They are set on a timer so it can be programmed to "rain" up to 4 times per day.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pics from today.




This tree has grown the most. I am very excited to see how it progresses.


Some quality couple's time. 


New cactus "garden"!


----------



## Rue (Jun 18, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Carol S (Jun 18, 2016)

It is so beautiful. Your tortoises looks so happy. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 21, 2016)

Really loving these photos!  I have a Russian and he sure does like it dry, but a shallow run like yours would be just too cool in my outdoor garden! Maybe someday. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Really loving these photos!  I have a Russian and he sure does like it dry, but a shallow run like yours would be just too cool in my outdoor garden! Maybe someday. Keep up the excellent work.



Thanks!

A stream like mine could work with any tortoise. My red foots primarily stay moist by the sprinkler, or burrow. I think it even looks nice when it is dry, compared to just a grassy field. It adds something to build around, rather than a blank canvas. Occasionally I shut off the water, when I don't have time to keep up with topping off or in the winter, and it dries up. However, when the tortoises are out, the pond always has water in it. You could make it like a dry creek, and flood it on occasion. Google "dry creeK',and you'll see all sorts of landscape designs.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 21, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A stream like mine could work with any tortoise. My red foots primarily stay moist by the sprinkler, or burrow. I think it even looks nice when it is dry, compared to just a grassy field. It adds something to build around, rather than a blank canvas. Occasionally I shut off the water, when I don't have time to keep up with topping off or in the winter, and it dries up. However, when the tortoises are out, the pond always has water in it. You could make it like a dry creek, and flood it on occasion. Google "dry creeK',and you'll see all sorts of landscape designs.


I love it!  Thanks for the tip -- a dry creek would definitely be the way I would go if I ever put one in.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I love it!  Thanks for the tip -- a dry creek would definitely be the way I would go if I ever put one in.


No problem. One thing I had to consider was if it was going to be beneficial. I was worried I would be taking up too much land that would become avoided and not used. BUT, beyond the aesthetics, the creek provides the obvious source of water of varying depths and movements. Sometimes the tortoises like to lay in the faster moving water, and others they will take a dip into the deeper end of the pond. Having it cut the habitat in half forces them to become in contact with water more frequently, which helps to stimulate natural soaking, at least I believe.. If it were located in one corner of the enclosure, the water would be less accessible. 

A more general benefit would be acting as a sight barrier. I have started to build up the land on both sides to create more of a creek appearance. It may not be noticeable, but if one were to get close to the ground, it becomes clear that the tortoises can not see the other side of the pen due to the landscaping provided by the creek. I'm sure the same could be obtained by simply creating a hill, but its more interesting for both humans and tortoises.It gives them privacy from others, and may make the enclosure "appear" larger. I often see them traveling up and down stream like a highway, always inspecting, searching for new things like food items. 

In general, with and without water, it seems to stimulate different behaviors that may resemble those that would be exhibited in the wild.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> No problem. One thing I had to consider was if it was going to be beneficial. I was worried I would be taking up too much land that would become avoided and not used. BUT, beyond the aesthetics, the creek provides the obvious source of water of varying depths and movements. Sometimes the tortoises like to lay in the faster moving water, and others they will take a dip into the deeper end of the pond. Having it cut the habitat in half forces them to become in contact with water more frequently, which helps to stimulate natural soaking, at least I believe.. If it were located in one corner of the enclosure, the water would be less accessible.
> 
> A more general benefit would be acting as a sight barrier. I have started to build up the land on both sides to create more of a creek appearance. It may not be noticeable, but if one were to get close to the ground, it becomes clear that the tortoises can not see the other side of the pen due to the landscaping provided by the creek. I'm sure the same could be obtained by simply creating a hill, but its more interesting for both humans and tortoises.It gives them privacy from others, and may make the enclosure "appear" larger. I often see them traveling up and down stream like a highway, always inspecting, searching for new things like food items.
> 
> In general, with and without water, it seems to stimulate different behaviors that may resemble those that would be exhibited in the wild.


Excellent. I agree about cutting the land space in half. It might make the tortoise think that the delicious dandelion is on the other side of this creek, so I'll have to cross the water to get it!  This is a good solution for the torts, like mine, who don't care much for the water at all, and I always worry about him getting dehydrated. But as part of the habitat, it becomes more natural and like the wild to him; and then if he becomes more used to being in the water, he'll think it's because it was his idea and not mine. Silly vindictive tortoise!  Great stuff! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 26, 2016)

Candled the eggs today and noticed a red/orange "growth" in the bottom the 4 of 5 remaining eggs. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Candled the eggs today and noticed a red/orange "growth" in the bottom the 4 of 5 remaining eggs. Hopefully this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178310


Good luck with that


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Good luck with that



Thanks. I'm actually not really sure what to look for. Tortoise eggs seem more mysterious to me than other reptiles. The orange spot is the yolk of course, but it wasn't as prominent as it was last week.


----------



## theguy67 (Jul 8, 2016)

One from today.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 8, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> One from today.
> 
> View attachment 179626


Awww, I love it!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 1, 2016)

So there's been a few changes.



It appears one of 3 of the pomegranate trees is finally bearing fruit. Sometime this year I need to remove some trunks, so the plants can focus their efforts on only a few strong trunks rather than a bunch of suckers. Last year all the flowers fell off, and that appears to be the case this year, BUT 4 have remained on this branch. 





The fig tree has no problem producing, just taking longer to ripen this year. 



Planted 2 climbing roses.





I have also planted some raspberry plants, seen in the cage above.


1 of 3 of my new Banana trees. I am not giving up on including these in my enclosure. The benefits are too high to pass them up. The tortoises love the leaves, and they provide shade with a nice tropical touch. I have had little luck with banana trees in the past. Either they can't acclimate in the hot summer, or we lose them in the winter. I'm going to dig them up this year and see how they do stored indoors for the harsh winter months. The one pictured above is Musa Orinoco.


My bamboo is hanging in there. I probably should have planted it in early spring, however, I am optimistic that it will acclimate well.


----------



## Eatapeach (Aug 1, 2016)

This was an inctedible read..
Such an amazing enclosure!!


----------



## John Franzwa (Aug 1, 2016)

So cool


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 2, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> So there's been a few changes.
> 
> View attachment 182149
> 
> ...


Awesome! We got a good amount of raspberries this summer from our plants, although my tort didn't care for them!  He must not be my son after all! XD I have not yet tried a banana tree but it would be very interesting to try a cold hardy one here in Michigan. I love tropical plants like that, so maybe I'll just have to move to Key West or somewhere fun.  Rabbits have nibbled away at the branches of our rose plants, so good choice in covering yours with netting! We should really start doing that too, especially over the winter when they eat everything in sight. Very awesome that you have pom trees; I love their juice. I have been considering a fig tree as well; your photos really make me want to get out in the garden!  Great job out there; those are some spoiled torts!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Awesome! We got a good amount of raspberries this summer from our plants, although my tort didn't care for them!  He must not be my son after all! XD I have not yet tried a banana tree but it would be very interesting to try a cold hardy one here in Michigan. I love tropical plants like that, so maybe I'll just have to move to Key West or somewhere fun.  Rabbits have nibbled away at the branches of our rose plants, so good choice in covering yours with netting! We should really start doing that too, especially over the winter when they eat everything in sight. Very awesome that you have pom trees; I love their juice. I have been considering a fig tree as well; your photos really make me want to get out in the garden!  Great job out there; those are some spoiled torts!





Well I wanted to make the pen beneficial for tortoises and humans, so the fruit bearing plants are for humans primarily. There's enough that either falls, or isn't used that the tortoises get their share. Nobody in my house likes figs, so they get most of them anyway.

The only thing I know about Michigan gardening is that it gets super cold in the winter lol.


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 4, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Well I wanted to make the pen beneficial for tortoises and humans, so the fruit bearing plants are for humans primarily. There's enough that either falls, or isn't used that the tortoises get their share. Nobody in my house likes figs, so they get most of them anyway.
> 
> The only thing I know about Michigan gardening is that it gets super cold in the winter lol.


Actually last winter was considered "mild," haha, but yes, we have our cold hardy plants that can take a while to come back in the summer. I am seriously still waiting for my _Hibiscus moscheutos_ to bloom! I see some buds but they're still growing. I can't wait to see those dinner plate-sized blossoms. C'mon, buddy!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 4, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> So there's been a few changes.
> 
> View attachment 182149
> 
> ...


Bananas grow like weeds and I wouldn't bother digging them up, just cover the roots for the winter to protect them from freezing. Once they establish strong roots nothing will get them. I'm just little south from you and people in my subdivision have them as big as smaller Palm trees. They die back to the ground in a freeze but bounce right back to reach their full size by the end of each summer. I'm not sure about them bearing fruit tho... 

Same goes for the bamboo. It's a weed! I'd leave it alone and only worry about it taking over my garden in few yrs
Again, all that maybe garbage if yours are some delicate, special varieties. The plants I'm taking about are just regular-common-peasant bananas and bamboo that you can get at lowes


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 5, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Bananas grow like weeds and I wouldn't bother digging them up, just cover the roots for the winter to protect them from freezing. Once they establish strong roots nothing will get them. I'm just little south from you and people in my subdivision have them as big as smaller Palm trees. They die back to the ground in a freeze but bounce right back to reach their full size by the end of each summer. I'm not sure about them bearing fruit tho...
> 
> Same goes for the bamboo. It's a weed! I'd leave it alone and only worry about it taking over my garden in few yrs
> Again, all that maybe garbage if yours are some delicate, special varieties. The plants I'm taking about are just regular-common-peasant bananas and bamboo that you can get at lowes



Well I've tried bananas twice already, and they didn't survive the winter. I may try mulching heavily this fall, although 2 of the 3 are in pots, so I'm going to save them until next spring. This is the first time I've tried Musa Orinoco, which is suppose to be a more cold tolerant variety. I've also seen others near me with bananas in the ground, but who knows what they do for winter.

As for the bamboo, it will do fine over winter. I was only worried about it as a few of the plants went through transplant shock, dropped a lot of leaves. Luckily, I noticed a lot of new leaves yesterday on 2 of the more concerning plants. The goal is to have the entire wall of the shed to be bamboo. I'm sure once roots establish, the plants will take off.

I also have 3 sugar cane stalks in a pot. Its kinda late in the year, so I'm contemplating planting them next spring.


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 5, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> As for the bamboo, it will do fine over winter. I was only worried about it as a few of the plants went through transplant shock, dropped a lot of leaves. Luckily, I noticed a lot of new leaves yesterday on 2 of the more concerning plants. The goal is to have the entire wall of the shed to be bamboo. I'm sure once roots establish, the plants will take off.


I was worried my rose bush was going to die from transplant shock. It lost a good deal of leaves and it's taken most of the spring and summer for the flowers to finally start coming back.


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 6, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I was worried my rose bush was going to die from transplant shock. It lost a good deal of leaves and it's taken most of the spring and summer for the flowers to finally start coming back.



Well my big tortoise has pushed 2 plants over. Luckily only 1 cane broke, so I blocked it off with a post until they recover. I'll probably leave it for a solid year so the hedge can begin to form. Then nothing will be able to damage the plants.

The bamboo in the above pic is one of the 2 that didn't experience shock.


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 6, 2016)

Today is a fig day.




One of my potted bananas put out a pup already. 




I think he spotted the figs...


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Winter Renovations
*
I got quite a bit done this past winter,...more than what can be seen in the follow pics, but they give a good idea of what is to come this spring.





The limestone in the background is being used to encircle the fountain, as a retaining wall so there will be a proper border separating that portion of the water feature form the surrounding land. I honestly had no idea what I was going to do to finish off the fountain. I knew what I wanted for a fountain, but didn't know how to define it in the enclosure. The ground will be raised 4 inches on both sides of the stream, and around the fountain.



Above, you can see the framework for the 2nd stone of the fountain. It needs one more layer of cement, and then it will be ready to be stained. I tried to give it more character than the previous one. There will be a 3rd, smaller stone to follow. I hope to plant more shrubbery around the fountain to help blend it into the landscape some more. I'm thinking some grasses, knockout rose bushes, and may some day lilies behind the stone, in the water.



Above you can see the beginning of the yearling pen. It reaches across the entire back wall of the building, 14 ft, offset about 20 inches, giving quite a bit of space for the smaller tortoises. The stones may not look it, but they are level lol. The last 3 feet curve into the wall. If you notice, there is a gate I had to take into account. The bamboo will add a nice screen for the babies, while providing a micro-climate to protect them from the sun, and help retain moisture. Its also right by a sprinkler that can be programmed to spray 4 times per day. This enclosure will also provide me with a place to plant smaller plants that otherwise would be trampled by the adults, such as small bananas. I also think some caladiums would look nice between the bamboo.

I'm very excited to see what this spring has to offer. I have big plans for this year, which includes incorporating more fruiting plants, such as berries.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 30, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> *Winter Renovations
> *
> I got quite a bit done this past winter,...more than what can be seen in the follow pics, but they give a good idea of what is to come this spring.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome so far! Congrats on all your hard work. Can't wait to see how it looks in the spring.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 31, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> View attachment 182620
> 
> 
> Today is a fig day.
> ...


So cute! GOD bless.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 31, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> *Winter Renovations
> *
> I got quite a bit done this past winter,...more than what can be seen in the follow pics, but they give a good idea of what is to come this spring.
> 
> ...


 Excellent stuff. Can't wait to see the finished project. 
What are you using to stain the cement fountains?


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Excellent stuff. Can't wait to see the finished project.
> What are you using to stain the cement fountains?



I use iron sulfate fertilizer, and coffee grounds. Its super cheap compared to commercial concrete stains. When I apply it, I try to be somewhat inconsistent so different values are produced. I then seal it with a non-gloss sealer. That is how I made the large red stones too. They sell large stone fountains, even concrete ones, for hundreds of dollars, but you can easily make one for less than 100. The pump is the most expensive part. I'm still learning how to do the "artsy" part of it, but I think it turned out well. I may try to use more coffee this time, and give the 2nd stone a darker appearance so all 3 aren't the same color.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 31, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> I use iron sulfate fertilizer, and coffee grounds. Its super cheap compared to commercial concrete stains. When I apply it, I try to be somewhat inconsistent so different values are produced. I then seal it with a non-gloss sealer. That is how I made the large red stones too. They sell large stone fountains, even concrete ones, for hundreds of dollars, but you can easily make one for less than 100. The pump is the most expensive part. I'm still learning how to do the "artsy" part of it, but I think it turned out well. I may try to use more coffee this time, and give the 2nd stone a darker appearance so all 3 aren't the same color.


Looks good. I've used the cement technique and just painted it. When I do the hingebacks enclosure I'll try the iron and coffee method.
I also like the 'just cement' look too, I've seen this in zoos over here and it looks good once moss a climbing plants grow around it.
Keep the ideas coming, it's interesting.


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Looks good. I've used the cement technique and just painted it. When I do the hingebacks enclosure I'll try the iron and coffee method.
> I also like the 'just cement' look too, I've seen this in zoos over here and it looks good ones moss a climbing plants grow around it.
> Keep the ideas coming, it's interesting.



I've tried paint on some sample pieces, and it didn't give me the same look. Perhaps I need a water soluble paint, but the fertilizer actually soaks into the cement and stains it (rather than sitting on top), making it look more like a stone as you get different values with different depths of staining.

I have also added another bamboo plant behind the limestone wall. They had a hard time acclimating in the hottest part of summer last year, and I have learned my lesson to plant all new plants early, so hopefully the hedge on the back wall will begin to develop. I have added 2 blue berry bushes too. I lost my raspberries last year (again,..it was too hot for new plants), so I ordered some older plants last month, and they are currently in the "tortoise building" so I can plant them as soon as possible.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 31, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> I use iron sulfate fertilizer, and coffee grounds. Its super cheap compared to commercial concrete stains. When I apply it, I try to be somewhat inconsistent so different values are produced. I then seal it with a non-gloss sealer. That is how I made the large red stones too. They sell large stone fountains, even concrete ones, for hundreds of dollars, but you can easily make one for less than 100. The pump is the most expensive part. I'm still learning how to do the "artsy" part of it, but I think it turned out well. I may try to use more coffee this time, and give the 2nd stone a darker appearance so all 3 aren't the same color.


With all the coffee I drink, I could surely donate grounds to your cause!  Mine end up mostly in the compost bin, but as our gardens expand in the next few seasons, we'll probably use them to keep bugs away from new plants. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 31, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> With all the coffee I drink, I could surely donate grounds to your cause!  Mine end up mostly in the compost bin, but as our gardens expand in the next few seasons, we'll probably use them to keep bugs away from new plants. Keep up the great work!!



I'll keep you in mind lol. I don't know what I'm going to do once the fountain is done. I kinda enjoy working with cement.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 31, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> I'll keep you in mind lol. I don't know what I'm going to do once the fountain is done. I kinda enjoy working with cement.


I know what you mean. I enjoyed building our tortoise enclosure in the backyard, and although it was hard work, I was kind of sad when we'd finished it.


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 1, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> I know what you mean. I enjoyed building our tortoise enclosure in the backyard, and although it was hard work, I was kind of sad when we'd finished it.



I think I'll always be able to find SOMETHING to work on...

- I've thought about adding a raised pond for goldfish and lilies, maybe along the fence somewhere, although this is not a serious thought.
- I am currently working on growing blueberries. Planted 2 bushes this past winter after preparing the ground, would like to plant 4 more so we can enjoy 5 months of berries. And as mentioned before, I have some rasberries to be planted in march or april.
- I'm trying to get my banana patch going. Currently have 6 trees from 4 to1 ft tall. All were brought in for the winter
-The bamboo has taken some time to get going, but they should be putting out new canes in a few months.
-I'd like to replace the Bahia grass with Bermuda (with weeds).
- Now that the trees are taller, I would like to start working under them, including some shrubbery and flowering bushes.
- I've thought about adding a fountain or waterfall to the pond side, to at least keep the water clear.
- Small water feature for the yearling's pen?
- I've thought about adding some stepping stones (probably concrete)

My initial plan for the pen was to develop a tree canopy, which is still the focus, but after seeing some tropical gardens on you tube, I'm aiming for a denser look. Incorporating some stumps, larger boulders, and bromeliads among it all would give it a very nice tropical touch along with the bamboo, willow tree, and bananas.

I would also like to add a lounge/sitting area. The habitat isn't "super big" but I think once its more mature with plant growth I will be able to find a spot. It will probably be a hammock at first. If anyone has any other ideas let me know!


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's an idea of what I'm doing with the fountain. Notice the raised dirt.


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 19, 2017)

The blueberries are already blooming, and all the other plants are already putting out leaves. I'm going to resist posting anymore updates until May gets here and everything is growing.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 19, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> I'm going to resist posting anymore updates until May gets here and everything is growing.


Can't wait till then!!


----------



## TempestRising (May 31, 2017)

What an amazing outdoor enclosure! I absolutely love the detail you put into everything including your plants flowers etc! I'm from Texas as well so its good to know I can get my outdoor garden thriving and even better to have a place to take notes from! *SideNote.... Its June 1! Update please! LoL Gotta see everything blooming and looking fantastic no doubt! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Turtlesfromcolo (Jun 1, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> *Winter Renovations
> *
> I got quite a bit done this past winter,...more than what can be seen in the follow pics, but they give a good idea of what is to come this spring.
> 
> ...


What A Great enclosure.. I love your creek idea, it's very functional and natural.. Can't wait to see the yearlings enclosure as well.. Please Keep us updated. Awesome thread!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 1, 2017)

TempestRising said:


> *SideNote.... Its June 1! Update please! LoL Gotta see everything blooming and looking fantastic no doubt! Thanks again for sharing!



I know. I've gotten busy with other stuff. Life gets in the way, and I have been building an indoor enclosure for the young tortoises,
seen here > http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-nursery-room.155237/#post-1484401

In other news, the wall is complete, and the fountain is half done. Only need to make the third, smallest fountain, stain the two, and rig up the plumbing.

Last fall I realized I made a rookie mistake by using colored mulch, instead of natural. I doubt any short term harm was caused, but I am switching to a natural forest mix (no cedar/pine) this year., while removing any old mulch I can.

I'll probably go ahead and post updates since most of everything is done, and continue with progress shots until fall. Pics should be up this weekend!


----------



## TempestRising (Jun 1, 2017)

Sounds great! Ill check back here over the weekend for pics! Hope everything is looking up in regular life... I know how that goes! Never a free second for our favorite pastimes!


----------



## Okinawan (Jun 1, 2017)

Great job! can't for more updates!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 3, 2017)

Spring Update!

Yes, I know, I know. I'm late, but here is this years update of the enclosure.







The above two give a good view of most of the enclosure when you first walk in. 




One taken earlier this morning.




Disturbed someone's beauty sleep...




My water reeds have kinda gotten out of hand. Haven't trimmed them back yet.

I'll post more throughout the day. To be continued!!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 3, 2017)

Things always look better after a storm.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bamboo forest! 




I've always liked bamboo. I don't really know why. The redfoots seem to like it just as much, if not more than me. It really exploded this year, offering a nice screen for them to hide in. There's a lot of shade in the enclosure already, but beyond the burrows, there's no cover that reaches that close to the ground.







If you want bamboo in your garden, I would strongly suggest a clumping variety.


----------



## TempestRising (Jun 3, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Bamboo forest!


 Amazing! I really love it! Id probably find a comfy hammock and book and be outside with the Torts all day if this were my yard! <3


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mmmmm...grapes!




Planted a row of raspberries, about 2 months ago. They're a little slow going (maybe because I planted too late?) but they're finally starting to take off. 




Biggest one...They are trying to flower, but I may cut the buds off so their growth isn't stunted.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 4, 2017)

I absolutely love your tortoise garden! I could totally live there with the torts!!!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 5, 2017)

I discovered these today. I'm torn between allowing fruit to grow and cutting off the flowers for the roots to grow. 




Lots of figs this year.




Pomegranates.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 5, 2017)

Walls done!



The stone work is done! Still need to secure some areas before I'm comfortable putting any tortoises in there.




It's very thick in there. Holds moisture well. Caladiums are often avoided, and the consensus seems muddy, but I've seen many red foot keepers use them, as they are native to South America. Plus my intention isn't for it to be a major part of their diet. They grow quick, and provide a great micro climate for little ones.




Love this shot. Thought about adding a water feature behind it.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 5, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Walls done!
> View attachment 209576
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Great job on the stonework! We have some awesome raspberry bushes too; no flowers yet though. Looks like a wonderful tortoise paradise!


----------



## Bixi (Jun 5, 2017)

Such a great habitat. I hope to do something similar once I get a house. 

Props to you!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rainy day.










My poor roses. They've been through so much. The tortoises have devoured them twice already. Now I have it staked off and they are recovering nicely. I seem to always underestimate these animals. 




Baby in the outdoor pen. It's getting too over grown. I'll need to pull some out soon. 




My work in general has been slow, but I've nearly finished shaping the 3rd and final fountain pillar. Next step will be inserting the pipe, closing up the top and staining both of the new ones.


----------



## TempestRising (Jun 24, 2017)

[/Quote]
It's very thick in there. Holds moisture well. Caladiums are often avoided, and the consensus seems muddy, but I've seen many red foot keepers use them, as they are native to South America. Plus my intention isn't for it to be a major part of their diet. They grow quick, and provide a great micro climate for little ones.
[/QUOTE]

I was really wondering about the Caladiums my mom gave me a few from her yard and I just didn't know if I should add them to my enclosure. I have seen my torts nibble on them but as you say they aren't intended to be a major part of their diet.


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 24, 2017)

TempestRising said:


> I was really wondering about the Caladiums my mom gave me a few from her yard and I just didn't know if I should add them to my enclosure. I have seen my torts nibble on them but as you say they aren't intended to be a major part of their diet.




They contain oxalates, which can cause issues in mammals if too much is consumed. However, some feed it to forest and mountain tortoises. Other's include it just in the enclosure, without giving the tortoise direct access. I believe this is true with Elephant Ears too. 

The only issue with redfoots and larger tortoises is they will devour the whole plant. It will try to grow back, but they will just eat it again, ultimately killing the plant. I pick out the dead leaves before putting the yearlings in there.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 25, 2017)

TempestRising said:


> I was really wondering about the Caladiums my mom gave me a few from her yard and I just didn't know if I should add them to my enclosure. I have seen my torts nibble on them but as you say they aren't intended to be a major part of their diet.


I always put in plants that my tortoise can eat directly; it's just easier for me. I suppose it's however you want to set up your garden.  I can't watch him every second, so I have to assume that any plant in his enclosure will be nibbled on at one point or another, which is fine because then he gets more variety in his diet. But before planting, I do research on each plant to make sure it's OK.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 25, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> I always put in plants that my tortoise can eat directly; it's just easier for me. I suppose it's however you want to set up your garden.  I can't watch him every second, so I have to assume that any plant in his enclosure will be nibbled on at one point or another, which is fine because then he gets more variety in his diet. But before planting, I do research on each plant to make sure it's OK.


Ditto here!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 25, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 211106
> 
> ...


Looks great! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 25, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> I always put in plants that my tortoise can eat directly; it's just easier for me. I suppose it's however you want to set up your garden.  I can't watch him every second, so I have to assume that any plant in his enclosure will be nibbled on at one point or another, which is fine because then he gets more variety in his diet. But before planting, I do research on each plant to make sure it's OK.



Agreed. I've had my weak moments and bought a plant impulsively, only to rip it out after learning it was toxic. It was labeled incorrectly, and I'm not exactly a plant person.

I've talked to others, and read past experiences with caladiums, and have deemed them safe for redfoots, as long as they aren't a major part of their diet. I guess at this point they serve no purpose beyond providing shade and looking nice, so there are better plant options out there.

Its best to avoid wasteful spending, and headaches (possibly heartache) by planning your enclosure carefully. Also, beware of what nurseries, like Walmart, sell. Most of what they sell as "perennials" will not survive. At least that's how it works here. Much of what I've planted I've had to order online.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 26, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Agreed. I've had my weak moments and bought a plant impulsively, only to rip it out after learning it was toxic. It was labeled incorrectly, and I'm not exactly a plant person.
> 
> I've talked to others, and read past experiences with caladiums, and have deemed them safe for redfoots, as long as they aren't a major part of their diet. I guess at this point they serve no purpose beyond providing shade and looking nice, so there are better plant options out there.
> 
> Its best to avoid wasteful spending, and headaches (possibly heartache) by planning your enclosure carefully. Also, beware of what nurseries, like Walmart, sell. Most of what they sell as "perennials" will not survive. At least that's how it works here. Much of what I've planted I've had to order online.


Indeed. I've done so much research the past few years! He is one spoiled Russian tort. I even ended up cross-referencing tort-safe plants with Michigan natives for better chances of garden success. It's worked wonders!


----------



## janevicki (Jun 26, 2017)

What a beautiful home for your Redfoots! It is truly a lovely landscaped area that they will enjoy! I would love to make the water feature for my torts and turts one day. LOL! my torts and turts pens are getting bigger each year much to the chagrin of my non shelled family members. Thank you for detailing how you made your water feature.


----------



## richosullivan (Jul 6, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Bamboo forest!
> 
> View attachment 209457
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know what type of bamboo you planted?


----------



## theguy67 (Jul 9, 2017)

richosullivan said:


> Do you happen to know what type of bamboo you planted?



It is called black bamboo - _Phyllostachys nigra _I believe. There's different types of bamboo that are called "black", but I think Nigra is the most common. Apparently its one of the more tasty bamboos for humans. Some say it tastes like baby corn. I've never tried it, as mine is still maturing. 

Bamboo in general is safe for tortoises, but most will not eat it in large amounts. My redfoots nibble on it. Despite it not being a large food source, I think its one of the more beneficial plants I've added, as it has created a large forest screen for them to hide it. With an added sprinkler, it creates a great micro climate, especially for tropical species. In the hot, dry Texas summers, the floor will remain wet, even at the end of the day, if watered in the morning. due to the bamboo in addition to the burrows, they now have multiple options across the enclosure to hide in. It also adds peace of mind, knowing with the added hiding places, they aren't out in the open in the event a predator comes by. 

I planted 5 last summer, which was sorta a mistake. Depending on where you live, and what you are planting, most perennials (bamboo, trees, blueberries, bushes...) benefit from being planted in the fall, winter, or early spring. Planting in the summer resulted in shock due to the heat. They all still grew, and put up dozens of new canes this year. Each year they will continue to put out taller, bigger canes. Mine are short now, and the current canes will not get any taller. Each spring, bamboo put out new canes, which reach their max height in about 2 months. This is why bamboo has gotten a reputation of growing so fast. Species that are nearly 100ft tall have to grow over 1 foot a day in a couple years they will finish off my canopy by growing taller than the roof line, and hanging over the enclosure. 

I will caution against getting a running bamboo. You will want clumping, especially if you are in a residential neighborhood. Running will be hard to control and invasive. As with most grasses, bamboo grows by an underground stem(rhizome), and send up shoots that become the part we see. Some grasses have short, fat rhizomes, while others have longer rhizomes that spread quickly. Black bamboo is a running variety; however, I have a large pen, in the country. Any new canes can be mowed or chopped down by a weed eater. I'm not too concerned about mine spreading, but for some who do grow to regret it, will find its very hard to get rid of. Bamboo, being a grass, is tolerant of many types of herbicides. Some have no choice but dig it out, while others will chop it down, and cover with a tarp to starve the plant. I honestly think constant shredding with a cutter would eventually kill the plant too.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 9, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> I will caution against getting a running bamboo. You will want clumping, especially if you are in a residential neighborhood. Running will be hard to control and invasive. As with most grasses, bamboo grows by an underground stem(rhizome), and send up shoots that become the part we see. Some grasses have short, fat rhizomes, while others have longer rhizomes that spread quickly. Black bamboo is a running variety; however, I have a large pen, in the country. Any new canes can be mowed or chopped down by a weed eater. I'm not too concerned about mine spreading, but for some who do grow to regret it, will find its very hard to get rid of. Bamboo, being a grass, is tolerant of many types of herbicides. Some have no choice but dig it out, while others will chop it down, and cover with a tarp to starve the plant. I honestly think constant shredding with a cutter would eventually kill the plant too.


Yes, it's definitely important to do your research on bamboo before planting any!


----------



## theguy67 (Jul 9, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> Yes, it's definitely important to do your research on bamboo before planting any!



Yup. The reason I chose a running bamboo was I wanted it to take over the pen. Clumping would take many more years. Plus, I've always loved the look of bamboo. The idea of a bamboo forest is very appealing to me, so I don't mind if it somewhat takes over.


----------



## mshine1217 (Jul 10, 2017)

> Agreed. I've had my weak moments and bought a plant impulsively, only to rip it out after learning it was toxic. It was labeled incorrectly, and I'm not exactly a plant person.



The Tortoise Table has a mobile app that is so handy for those moments of weakness at the garden center.


----------



## mshine1217 (Jul 10, 2017)

P.S. I have so enjoyed following his thread. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 10, 2017)

mshine1217 said:


> The Tortoise Table has a mobile app that is so handy for those moments of weakness at the garden center.


Way to be resourceful!


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 13, 2017)

So the fountain is nearly done. I just need to cover the plumbing with gravel. I'm pleased with how it has turned out. Adding 2 reduced splashing and the harsh noise coming from the original. Now it's a pleasant flow. I'm hoping I can begin to enjoy all of it after I clean the place up. 










And of course, the male was checking on my progress. 




Not much has changed, but I'm hoping with major construction done, things will begin to fill in and look better.


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 19, 2017)

Did some cleaning up....










Lots of growth on these two bananas.







He loves soaking.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 19, 2017)

How do you filter the water?


----------



## theguy67 (Aug 20, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> How do you filter the water?



Combination of biological and mechanical filtering. The gravel provides a source for beneficial bacteria to grow, and the plants feed off the processed nutrients. I have a sponge on the intake of the pump. The pond is quite shallow. Total its probably 60-70 gallons, so its not much. Plus, water is always being added and removed.


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 14, 2017)

Inside

So I’ve mentioned that the tortoises have an indoor area they have access to, but never really shown it....until today!

Since my other projects are finishing up (and “winter is coming” as Jon Snow would say), I’ve decided to renovate the inside.

So this room was mainly just a dirt floor (main reason why I’ve never shown it, not much to talk about). I had 2, 5x2.5ft boxes made with a small green house over each for winter. This worked well, and I even left it open for them to come and go, as many days here (during the winter months) , the room stays in the 70s, with the greenhouses staying in the mid 80s.

The greenhouses didn't hold up very well, and began to deteriorate. I knew they their days were numbered. This room is also where my mother keeps her plants for winter. A make shift counter was used for this, which lead to a lot of wasted floor space. I've decided to make "real" counter top that also works as an enclosure for the adults.

The enclosure, below, is L shaped. 14 feet long, by 3 feet wide. The left side has a 4 foot section that wraps around the wall. It is designed so they can enter and leave as they wish.
















Above you can see one of two doors. The other is on the opposite end. I am including two doors to reduce potential fighting. If a tortoise is being bullied, they can just keep going and leave out the other side.




Here is the smaller section, that extends from the main counter. This was a last minute idea I had. The plan is to use it as a laying-box, of sorts. I will dig out all the dirt, about 10 inches down and replace it with a more friendly substrate for digging (soil/clay, sand, peatmoss mix perhaps?). I know many say tortoises will not lay where you want them, but I don't really believe that. I'm going to also provide a mister above, and a thermometer in the soil. Perhaps I will even add some plants to provide some privacy, and a light on a timer to simulate partial shade. Worst case scenario, it doesn't work and they just have more space for the winter.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 14, 2017)

Love it. More photos required though


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Love it. More photos required though



lol, it's just bones right now. I should have waited to post, but I was too excited (and bored). 

I wish I could afford a heated greenhouse for the winter, but that just isn't efficient. Neither is heating an entire room (to 80 degrees) when the majority of the volume isn't even being used. To me, this is the best idea. A night box/closed chamber hybrid of sorts.


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 15, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> Inside
> 
> So I’ve mentioned that the tortoises have an indoor area they have access to, but never really shown it....until today!
> 
> ...


Looks nice!  Do the windows catch a lot of daytime sun? That will be nice for the torts in the winter. My husband and I are already thinking about our next house, which we'd like to design and build, with an extended greenhouse room on one end, which will also become the new tortoise bedroom.  Gotta dream big! Hehehe!


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 15, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> Looks nice!  Do the windows catch a lot of daytime sun? That will be nice for the torts in the winter. My husband and I are already thinking about our next house, which we'd like to design and build, with an extended greenhouse room on one end, which will also become the new tortoise bedroom.  Gotta dream big! Hehehe!



They catch morning sun. There's 3 holes (currently boarded up) for future windows. In the future, I have plans for a greenhouse too. I actually have really big plans for a rather large building. So large I may need a partner to build it with me, but that's years down the road.


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 16, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> They catch morning sun. There's 3 holes (currently boarded up) for future windows. In the future, I have plans for a greenhouse too. I actually have really big plans for a rather large building. So large I may need a partner to build it with me, but that's years down the road.


Sounds wonderful! I hope both our dreams come true someday!!


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 25, 2017)

Enclosure is done!










Here is one of the two doors. I used vinyl purchased from Walmart (can’t remember thickness). It’s 4 flaps, double layered. Works pretty well!


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 25, 2017)

I forgot to take a pic of the nesting area to the left. If they choose not to use it, its no loss. Just more room for them. I couldn't find peat moss in time, so I will need to dig it out later and refill with peat-moss/soil. Maybe some sand? That's just a guess. I may even try different combos. 

The windows are held in place by a piece of trim on the top board.This makes it possible to pull the bottom of the plexi glass out for easy access. Then all you have to do is pop it back in behind the trim. I caulked and sealed the inside, but did not paint the outside. There's other stuff that still needs to get done in the room, I don't want dings and scratches in the paint. The cold nights were coming quick, so I had to get it together fast since I tore down last winter's enclosures. 

The enclosure received a decent test the other night. I was worried my 5 CHEs and 2 100wtt light bulbs would not be enough. It was 34 outside. The room got down to the low 60s, and the enclosure was just above 80. I've thought about adding a small fan to circulate the heat inside. This would help to evenly distribute the heat, but now I'm not sure if it would be needed. Perhaps it could still increase efficiency? I have a fan, just can't find it!

It was dusty while we worked, but have since hosed the entire floor down. I plan to add an irrigation system (on timer) soon. I've even toyed with the idea of hanging a few from the ceiling of the room.


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 26, 2017)

That looks pretty cozy for them!


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 26, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> That looks pretty cozy for them!



It is! I climbed in there to work on some final things, got toasty lol.


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 26, 2017)

theguy67 said:


> It is! I climbed in there to work on some final things, got toasty lol.


 Now all you need are some palm trees!!


----------



## theguy67 (Nov 26, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> Now all you need are some palm trees!!



You know, I have thought about putting one right in the middle of their outdoor enclosure. I thought it would look kinda hilarious, having a random palm tree sticking out.


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2018)

Spring 2018!

So it has been warm for a few months. Tortoises have been out since mid march, and everything is growing fast. A lot has changed. The canopy is forming, and it really feels like a jungle in there. Lots of fruit growing too!


----------



## daniellenc (May 21, 2018)

I am so beyond jealous of their awesome enclosure!! Can't wait until is old enough to really spend long periods outdoors!! Gorgeous red foot ranch you have there!!


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I am so beyond jealous of their awesome enclosure!! Can't wait until is old enough to really spend long periods outdoors!! Gorgeous red foot ranch you have there!!



Thanks. If you have the room and resources, you can make an enclosure just as good!


----------



## daniellenc (May 21, 2018)

Well I have the room and the financial resources......I don't have the human resources I don't think lol


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Well I have the room and the financial resources......I don't have the human resources I don't think lol



It may take longer but isn’t impossible. Fences aren’t the most complicated structure to build.


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2018)

Some more pics....




There's some trimming that needs to be done, but it is all shaping up nicely. 



Giant fig tree in the corner. Since adding more dirt, I've started seeding this area. Hopefully it will all be green soon. 




What's this???......




A new pen! For a sulcata, not redfoots, so the landscaping is essentially done. Trying to promote as much grass as possible.


----------



## Oxalis (May 21, 2018)

theguy67 said:


> Some more pics....
> 
> View attachment 239383
> 
> ...


The plants look great!! I'm glad all the torts will be well fed!


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2018)

Oxalis said:


> The plants look great!! I'm glad all the torts will be well fed!



Thanks! Hopefully they continue to leave my grass seedlings alone! I added more dirt in the beginning of spring (as it has all settled over the years), so I lost a lot of grass. This is the first year I've tried seeding, and it seems to be going well.


----------



## Oxalis (May 22, 2018)

theguy67 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully they continue to leave my grass seedlings alone! I added more dirt in the beginning of spring (as it has all settled over the years), so I lost a lot of grass. This is the first year I've tried seeding, and it seems to be going well.


I'm trying some too, just cat grass, in a pot outside. I'm hoping to bring it indoors at some point to give Steve something to browse on when I'm not home.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 7, 2019)

Spring 2019

So the tortoises are out, and have been since March (with exception to that pesky week in the middle). I have decided to give up on trying to grow grass under the trees and have since switched my plans to making it more of a tropical forest floor with low light/medium plants under the canopy.

So far I have added some bromeliads, fountain grass, and raspberries. I have also added some elephant ears behind a wall.





Raspberries. I hope these will be successful this time. I have tried to grow them before in here, but I used a flimsy barrier and the tortoises ate them back several times. I think they just didn't have time to recover before the heat of the summer. 



Only two pics today, but there is more to come!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 8, 2019)

theguy67 said:


> Spring 2019
> 
> So the tortoises are out, and have been since March (with exception to that pesky week in the middle). I have decided to give up on trying to grow grass under the trees and have since switched my plans to making it more of a tropical forest floor with low light/medium plants under the canopy.
> 
> ...


Nice! Are your raspberry stalks covered in thorns? Mine are, and they're never fun to trim in the spring!


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 9, 2019)

Oxalis said:


> Nice! Are your raspberry stalks covered in thorns? Mine are, and they're never fun to trim in the spring!



They are, but they aren't very sharp/big.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 13, 2019)

More pics!






The blueberries are full of leafs and fruit!




Here is one of the bromeliads. I’m trying to find some logs to make natural planters.






First attempt. Not deep enough for planting yet.








Here is the entrance area which I often neglect to show. As previously mentioned I’m aiming for more of a forest floor look, due to the low light. I added fountain grass and a box for low/med light tropicals.


----------



## theguy67 (Apr 19, 2019)

Today was quite productive!



I pulled the giant banana (and pups) out of the winter room, and put it in a new location. I’m trying to keep the middle open for grass to regrow. Last year I lost a lot, so now I have condensed my canopy.


More blooms today!


I added some small palms. I think I’m just about done in this corner.


----------



## theguy67 (May 21, 2019)

It’s been a little while. Here is a shot from today by the gate. Everything is coming together. Grass seed is really taking this year.










I finished the corner near the entrance. You can see the bromeliads, and the stump holding two.


----------



## Oxalis (May 23, 2019)

theguy67 said:


> It’s been a little while. Here is a shot from today by the gate. Everything is coming together. Grass seed is really taking this year.
> 
> View attachment 272772
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the grass is coming in. Did you plant a species native to your area?


----------



## theguy67 (May 31, 2019)

Oxalis said:


> Glad to hear the grass is coming in. Did you plant a species native to your area?



No, I used a mixture of shade tolerant grasses for under the trees, and a full sun mixture for the other areas. The surrounding land is dominated by Bermuda and Bahia (which I believe neither are native). I tried planting Bermuda, but it would not take, especially in the low light areas. It grows very well in the Sulcata pen and other portions of the yard. I think I planted it too late last year, so it didn't have time to establish before the heat of the summer.


----------



## theguy67 (May 31, 2019)

Look at all of that grass!!! It may seem silly, but I am excited about this progress! It has been mostly dirt in there for a year and it was hard to look at. More importantly, the demands of the tortoises were starting to outweigh the production of what little remained.











The wind has not been very forgiving on this bromeliad and I was ready to give up on it, but it is starting to come back and looks great!


----------

